# CF Helicopters other than the Griffon



## johnny_boy (16 Feb 2005)

I was watching Truth, Duty, Valour and it was on the Tac Helicopter units.. Anywhays, I saw a helicopter smaller than the Griffon with the same paint scheme that they were flying. It looked more like a recce helicopter but it had mounts on the side that looked like you could put missles of some sort. Does anyone know what I am refering to? I couldn't find any mention of it on the Air Foce or Army website and I haven't seen it before this. It looks older and I would assume if it's still flown it's for training only, but I am still curious as to what the story is behind it.


----------



## Inch (16 Feb 2005)

Did it look like this? If so, that's a Kiowa, it's a Bell 206 Jet Ranger that we used to use for recce. They were phased out in the mid 90's along with the Twin Hueys and both were replaced by the Griffons.


----------



## johnny_boy (16 Feb 2005)

That's exactly it, thanks... I wonder why they were still flying them at Gagetown? They were on the helipad next to some Griffons in the show, and I don't believe it was filmed anymore than 1 year ago.


----------



## karl28 (16 Feb 2005)

It could be that its a base comanders personal ride . They kept some of the old T-bird in service just for that .


----------



## Inch (16 Feb 2005)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> That's exactly it, thanks... I wonder why they were still flying them at Gagetown? They were on the helipad next to some Griffons in the show, and I don't believe it was filmed anymore than 1 year ago.



We don't fly them anymore, the Americans do, so it could have been one of their Kiowas. Other than that, I couldn't tell you who's it was but I'm 99% sure that it wasn't a Cdn one. It could have been some stock footage from when the Griffons just came into service and the Kiowas were still around. 



			
				karl28 said:
			
		

> It could be that its a base comanders personal ride . They kept some of the old T-bird in service just for that .



I says pardon? You're saying this from experience or a rumor you heard? Base commanders don't have personal rides, and I highly doubt there are any T-Birds left in service, who would service them and with what parts?


----------



## scm77 (16 Feb 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> It could have been some stock footage from when the Griffons just came into service and the Kiowas were still around.



That's probably what it was.  I saw the episode and I'm pretty sure there were some shots of the old Hueys as well.


----------



## Air4ce (16 Feb 2005)

There are still T-Birds in the CF.   AETE flys four of them.   However, they are scheduled for retirement by end of March 05.


----------



## Inch (16 Feb 2005)

Air4ce said:
			
		

> There are still T-Birds in the CF.   AETE flys four of them.   However, they are scheduled for retirement by end of March 05.



True, they also fly a number of other aircraft that aren't in service with the CF including a bunch of American kit, it's kind of a unique situation so I don't really count AETE as an actual flying unit. My course director here at 406 Sqn is going to AETE for test pilot school, he said they fly a total of about 25 different aircraft.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Feb 2005)

More than likely some stock footage...especially if it was Gagetown.  Kiowas were still flying up til '97...last unit to fly them operationally was 408 in Edmonton.  430 ETAH in Valcatraz still had some Kiowas hanging around when they started getting the Griffon in late 95-early 96.  The Kiowa was a fun little bug to fly....."yellow, yellow, yellow...green...yellow, yellow, yellow..."  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## goldwing (16 Feb 2005)

Some Tac Hel units fly one or two civilian Bell 206 Jet Rangers as a lead-in to the Griffon.   For training purposes, it costs less to operate than a Griffon.


----------



## ArmyRick (19 Feb 2005)

Like remembering my long gone grand father (sigh)

Oh, I remember flying on a CF chinook and the Twin Hueys, Oh where have the good days gone?


----------



## Kirkhill (19 Feb 2005)

Vague recollections of being a young subby an sitting in the back of a Chinook with 43 of my "nearest and dearest", the ramp open and loaded down with rucksacks and heading from Calgary to Wainwright.

In the middle of the flight along comes this character with a wrench in his hands and starts monkeying around with the hydraulic lines.  44 pairs of eyes follow his every move.  He retires to the cockpit.  43 pairs of eyes turn towards me......

Nothing to be concerned about here, go back to what you were doing, big grin....


----------

